# Read this, and come up with a marketing strategy



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/28081971/detail.html

Now that according to this article, the dog the seals used was a GSD, lets come up with some good marketing strategies to sell dogs for fun.

I am going to think about this and post after work.

Since none of us have gotten 230,000 dollars for a dog, maybe this should be in the training section ? : )


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff, you'd better stick to having the dog paid the most for - not the dog in the Bin Laden raid - as this article listed is only reported by the AKC and their most popular dogs - not the Associated Press, The President, etc who all have first hand knowledge and stated it was a Malinois named Cairo. But, by all means, come up with a million dollar marketing plan. Good luck. Course, you have both, so you win either way!


----------

